# 05 to 07



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Is there a big differance between an '05 Ranger 700 and an '07 Ranger 700 besides the two years. lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

My dad is lookin at these they are both stock. Prices are reasonable on both and are in good shape. 05 is a little cheaper. So just wondering if there is more problems with one or the other.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are probably about the same. I'd pick whichever seems to be in better shape.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks P!


----------

